# Besinnliches zur Weihnachtszeit



## Annett (6. Dez. 2008)

Achtung, es folgt viel Text! 

Hallo Hobby-Gartenteich-Mitglieder.

Ein ereignisreiches Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und wir denken, es ist an der Zeit für einen (Jahres)Rückblick. Der erste übrigens, seit dem Bestehen des H-G-Forum überhaupt. 

Mittlerweile existiert das Forum seit über vier Jahren und hat mehr als 8000 Benutzern, von denen ein sehr großer Teil innerhalb des letzten Jahres "aktiv" im Forum eingeloggt war. Es haben sich in der ganzen Zeit über 10.000 Themen und 129.000 Beiträge angesammelt. Vor 4 Jahren waren das für uns noch unvorstellbare Zahlen.

Die ganze Hobby-Gartenteich-Gemeinschaft hat nicht nur dieses Jahr wieder zahllosen Teichbesitzern geholfen, ihren Teich möglichst fehlerfrei zu planen, zu bauen und zu betreuen. 
Darauf können wir alle stolz sein.  

Vor ca. einem Jahr importierten wir relativ erfolgreich die Beiträge von teichforum.info (unserem Mutterforum) und arbeiteten diese im Laufe der folgenden Monate soweit auf, dass man sie jetzt wieder als ergänzende Informationsquelle nutzen kann. Manchmal war das echte Sisyphosarbeit, denn der Import war nicht so glatt verlaufen, wie zunächst gehofft.
Für die Überarbeitung geht mein besonderer Dank an Dodi, die mir dabei immer wieder hilfreich zur Seite gestanden hat. Ob wir wirklich jemals richtig fertig damit werden - ich habe meine Zweifel. 

Es gab im Frühsommer zum wiederholten Mal ein gelungenes Forumstreffen (Teichtreffen), welches diesmal bei Eugen statt fand. Dort konnten sich erneut einige Mitglieder persönlich kennenlernen bzw. wiedersehen. 
Merci Eugen, dass wir Dein Haus mehrere Tage lang belagern und Eure Gastfreundschaft genießen durften. 

Dank Eurer vielen Fotos für den Kalender konnten wir dieses Jahr zwei verschiedene Kalendermodelle anbieten, die bald ausgeliefert werden oder bereits unterwegs sind. 

Das letzte Software-Update ist letztes WE erfolgreich über die Bühne gegangen und Jürgen konnte sogar den Inhalt der alten, öffentlichen Galerie (ohne Importtool) in die neue Software importieren. Wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich hatte noch am Freitag Mittag arge Zweifel, dass alles wirklich glatt geht. 
Die hier und da noch vorhandenen Fehler werden wir jetzt Stück für Stück mit Eurer Hilfe aufspüren und, soweit technisch machbar, beseitigen.

Mit Hilfe von axel, Redlisch, Koi-Uwe und Olli.P haben wir gerade noch kurzfristig die ganzen, durch das Update bedingten, toten Bilderlinks im Lexikon überarbeitet.
Danke Jungs, Ihr ward einfach klasse! 

Das alles sind recht viele positive Dinge, wie ich finde und sicherlich gab es noch wesentlich mehr.



Aber,


zu einem Rückblick gehören leider auch ein paar nicht ganz so schöne Dinge. 
Zum Glück fallen mir gerade nur drei ein. 

Nicht nur uns als Forenbetreiber fällt auf, dass der *Off-Topic-Anteil* auch in den Themen außerhalb der Plauderecke immer mehr zu genommen hat. 
Wir sehen diese Plattforum hier immer noch als ein Fachforum zum Thema "Teich". 
Fachthemen, deren Inhalt noch jahrelang dem Forum und damit jeder Menge Leser erhalten bleiben, sollten davon (wie in den Jahren zuvor) verschont bleiben. Nichts ist nerviger für interessierte Leser, als sich durch ein Thema zu lesen, das zum mehr oder weniger großen Teil aus Off-Topic-Gequassel besteht.
Das dürfte doch jedem einleuchten, oder? 

Natürlich darf in der Plauderecke über Rezepte, persönliche Vorlieben etc. geschrieben werden. Dagegen haben und hatten wir nie etwas! Schließlich ist das der Kitt, der ein Forum zusammen hält. 
Aber irgendwer muss z.B. den ganzen Trash (was anderes fällt mir leider nicht dazu ein), der gerade seit dem Update teilweise im Minutentakt losgelassen wurde, auch lesen und irgendwann entsorgen. Das ist schlicht und ergreifen Arbeit für das Team!
Ganz sicher sind wir keine Spaßbremsen, aber irgendwann ist das Maß selbst bei uns voll. 
Vielleicht denkt der eine oder andere mal in einer stilleren Minute darüber nach und sieht unser Anliegen danach mit anderen Augen.
Wir würden uns darüber freuen!


Beim zweiten Punkt, möchten wir vor allem die "alten Hasen" ansprechen.

In den letzten Monaten wurde der vermeintliche Tonfall in den Antworten untereinander leider z.T. wieder schärfer.  
Natürlich haben wir hier keinen Ton und bis auf die Smileys fehlt uns auch der Gesichtsausdruck unseres Gegenübers.  Aber gerade deshalb sollte man nicht jedes Wort oder jeden Satz gleich auf die Goldwaage legen und anschließend lospoldern.
Das schließt uns, das Foren-Team, ausdrücklich nicht aus! Wir alle sind nur Menschen und keine Maschinen. Irgendwann ist bei jedem der Punkt erreicht, wo er einfach "Nerven" zeigt. Gerade wenn man vielleicht schon Wochen unter Streß oder vermeintlichen Beschuß steht. 

Bei der Art der Antworten sollte es keine Rolle spielen, ob das Gegenüber ein blutiger Neuling im Forum und vielleicht auch im Thema "Teich" ist, oder ob der User schon Monate oder Jahre hier im Forum aktiv ist. Kritik kann man immer "so" oder "so" anbringen. 
Andere Foren haben ihren (Anfänger-)unfreundlichen Ruf bereits weg. Wir alle sollten daran arbeiten, dass unser Forum nicht irgendwann im gleichen Atemzug mit ihnen genannt wird. 
*Habt einfach etwas mehr Verständnis für einander, gerade wenn es wieder anfängt, irgendwo hochzukochen! Die wenigsten User sind absichtliche Tierquäler o.ä.!*
Wenn man zu einem eher heiklem Thema mal nichts hilfreiches sagen kann oder will, dann läßt man halt anderen Mitgliedern den Vortritt - es sind meist genug vorhanden, die gerne mal ran wollen. 
Ansonsten: Ein freundlicher Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion, gepaart mit ein oder mehreren passenden Links zur Frage und den richtigen Suchworten, (für eine weitere, selbständige Suche) kostet je nach Thema 2-5 Minuten. 
Manch ein "Neuer" kann schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht die Suchfunktion oder Google richtig benutzen. 
Vor ein paar Monaten/Jahren haben diese Zeit andere vielleicht sogar für Euch investiert. 
Foren und alle anderen Gemeinschaften leben immer vom Geben und Nehmen..... 
Ist das nicht auch irgendwie der heutige Gedanke von Weihnachten? 


Punkt Nummero drei - Der Kalender.
Intern ein eher leidiges Thema, welches wir nach reiflicher Überlegung zu den Akten legen werden. 
So schön wie es vor allem letztes Jahr war - der Aufwand ist enorm, der "Nutzen" (außer selbst einen günstigen und schönen Kalender in der Hand zu halten) eher negativ. 
Die Umfrage im Sommer zum Thema A3/A4 brachte ein größeres Interesse an A3, als an A4 zu Tage, welchem wir gerne nachkamen.
Um aber die A4-Interessenten nicht zu enttäuschen, wollten wir Euch beide Formate anbieten. 
Vielleicht lag da der Fehler, vielleicht auch in der derzeitigen wirtschaftlichen Gesamtsituation.... wir werden es wohl nicht mehr erfahren.
Auf jeden Fall sind die Bestellzahlen gerade für den A3er fast 50% hinter dem Abstimmergebnis zurück geblieben. Für knapp über 30 Kalender (23 Besteller) setzt sich Frank sicher nicht nochmal stundenlang hin und entwirft ein Layout. 
Beim A4-Kalender ging dieses Jahr soviel schief, dass ich es hier gar nicht einzeln schreiben möchte.
Fakt ist - es kostete reichlich Nerven und wieder mal Zeit (jaja, ich weiß, einige wollen letzteres nicht wahr haben, aber es ist einfach so). 

Wer sich den Klotz "Hobby-Gartenteich-Kalender 2010" ans Bein binden möchte, den werden wir ganz sicher nicht davon abhalten und ihn nach unseren Möglichkeiten auch dabei unterstützen. 
Als Forenbetreiber ziehen wir uns aber hiermit aus dieser Aufgabe zurück. 


Zum Schluß möchten wir uns noch bei all jenen bedanken, die uns zum Teil seit Jahren hilfreich zur Seite stehen.
Es ist in solch einem großen Forum mittlerweile nicht mehr so leicht, den gesamten Überblick zu behalten und alle Probleme allein zu lösen. 
Wir sind deshalb immer wieder auf Eure Mithilfe angewiesen und wurden bisher nicht enttäuscht. 


In diesem Sinne wünschen wir Euch allen noch eine besinnliche Adventszeit. Die Weihnachts- und Neujahrsgrüße gibts dann wieder zu Hauf in der Plauderecke. 


Vorweihnachtliche Grüße,

Jürgen, Frank, Joachim und Annett


----------

